# Please Help with F&M Expressions Bad coustumer service



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

*F&M Expressions taking care of the little guy*

There was a mishap on my order,most likely shipper service provider error. The F&M Expressions team, not only replace the order at no cost but also overnight it for Sat delivery.

This was a small time sensitive order, for one of my best client's. It could have cost me the account, but the F&M Expression director of sales and the rest of the team went above & beyond to take care of me.

Thank you, for a great product & outstanding customer support


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

They are always willing to help. Their mistake or not, they always make it up no matter what
I've had nothing but great experience with them. A few mishaps here and there but they've always done it right


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They have customer service? How do you activate it? Was the secret posting here? Love their product but I seriously didn't know they had any customer service as previous attempts to contact them were fruitless -- emails and phone calls have never been returned.


----------



## tesyourlimits (Nov 19, 2015)

Horror story about F&M EXPRESSIONS. The company I trusted until a miss print happened and the refused to do a reprint or give me my money back. Don't go there for your t-shirt prints a $308 dollar LessON


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

tesyourlimits said:


> Horror story about F&M EXPRESSIONS. The company I trusted until a miss print happened and the refused to do a reprint or give me my money back. Don't go there for your t-shirt prints a $308 dollar LessON


Was the misprint on their end or did you not check your design before submitting it?


----------



## tesyourlimits (Nov 19, 2015)

It was a misprint on there end


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

tesyourlimits said:


> It was a misprint on there end


If that's so, I'd call them so much they would eventually replace it. No way I'd pay $300 for an order I had to trash because they messed up and wouldn't fix it. I'd be calling, emailing, faxing, smoke signaling, the whole deal.


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

wormil send a message i will give you contact that work 100% of time for costumer service.


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

tesyourlimits said:


> It was a misprint on there end


They have always work with me, did you try to speak to another costumer service rep?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cascolo said:


> wormil send a message i will give you contact that work 100% of time for costumer service.


Why don't you share it with all of us?


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

splathead said:


> Why don't you share it with all of us?


I did not want to brake forum rules, The trick's is to go thru the art department.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cascolo said:


> I did not want to brake forum rules, The trick's is to go thru the art department.


There are no forum rules prohibiting you from sharing contact information for a supplier.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Just place a large order with F & M, caught a mistake at the point of no return (I thought) but Alan in the art dept. got someone to correct it and saved the day or week form me having to cut out the top of a some "O"'s to make "U"'s!!!!
I did speak to some there that might just have been busy, but I know who I'll contact if such a urgent matter arises again. It was nice to send a e-mail to someone I've never spoken to and actually get a reply plus! Also, Vivian took my order and she was just great too. I don't know if I'll use F & M for all my orders, but they sure are dipping into my Versatrans jobs!


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

The 20 & 15cent program can't be beat!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: F&M Expressions taking care of the little guy*

I called the other day and someone answered the phone and talked to me, first time ever.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: F&M Expressions taking care of the little guy*

I just received my 1st order from them 375 transfers. Great product, had to speak with Alan in art dept. about adjusting a design and everything went smooth. I will be sending more work to them this week.


----------



## pgtvermont (Apr 15, 2015)

I hate to have to reply to this but I have to...F&M's new website also seems to have a new structure. I'm still waiting for a STOCK order of numbers...been a week now. That's not typical. I've always been impressed with their product, customer service and speed of product receipt.

In addition to my missing numbers, I called this week as I wanted to place a decent size order. The website wasn’t working correctly when I was trying to upload and literally after 30 minutes of talking to tech support, sales and every other team department which bounced me around like crazy, I ended up with apologies and “sorry, we can’t help you.” I also found out that their departments are now located literally all over the US AND Columbia…that’s fine if teams are properly trained but I think they're still working out the glitches. I do hope it gets worked out!!


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

I spoke with Christian Z, the Sales Director an he assure me that their costumer service was entirely base in the USA.

I guess they are working out the glitches.


----------

